# Painting or Replacing Kitchen cabinets



## jwr (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi people, inned some advice on Kitchen cabinets.here is my  problem,my current cabinets are 18 years old, they don't look in too bad shape for their age.

but i am concerned if I will find any major problems, will painting, so-far upon closer inspection I have found a few shelfs that are warped and need replacing, and some of the hinges need replacing as well. painting will defiantly save $$, but buying new ones will guaranty no worry s.renovating to sell.

Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## KareConstruction (Mar 2, 2011)

If you are renovating to sell, I would definitely recommend putting in the new kitchen cabinets, that way you pretty much guarantee no problems.  I had a customer similar to yours who was trying to save a little money and tried to fix a few things here and there because he was selling his house and it wound up hurting him in the long run.  Somebody looking at a house will definitely notice those problems you described.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 2, 2011)

I would say it depends when you are selling, how the market is in your area and what the comperable houses to yours have. If every other house on the market has new kitchen cabs and yours doesnt then yours wont sell easily. if every comperable house has crapppy 18 year old kitchens and your has shiny new cabs and countertops then yours will sell first. Remember, time is money. You may not recoup the entire investment in new cabs and countertops but it might make your house sell before many others.


----------



## AllanM (Mar 10, 2011)

When replacing kitchen cabinets, make sure not to damage the wall together with the old cabinets. Sometimes you will just need to unscrew the cabinet from the wall. Take time and find every screw and use a utility knife to take any caulk off the edges.


----------



## Maggiesmith564 (Nov 10, 2011)

well thanks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 10, 2011)

In the time it would take you to clean repair, sand, prime, and paint I could have built two whole kitchens with new cabinets. yours would look like painted cabinets, mine would look brand new.


----------



## samanthasmithin (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi there,

The wood of of those shelves must be of really good quality and that is the reason even after 18 years they look still the same. 

My opinion it would be good to concentrate on the wood first. Like you can get them coated with varnish to keep it away from the attack of termites. Once you have done this you can opt for paints that are specifically produced for application on wooden surfaces.


----------



## bookerc (Nov 25, 2011)

Good quality wood last for decades. But, if you think the wood is of not very quality then replacement may be best. But, again it depends on your budget.


----------



## storm_ace_06 (Nov 26, 2011)

IMO if you are only redressing the kitchen to sell the cheapest and simple way to sort it out is replace the doors and draw fronts, makes it look smart and fresh, re coat of paint on the walls and ceiling, any damaged shelfs could replace, very cheap if your kitchen units are the formica stuff, (coated woodchip)


----------



## markleena (Dec 28, 2011)

Good quality wood lastlonger. But, if you think the wood is of not very quality then replacement may be best.


----------



## steeler (Jan 2, 2012)

If you can afford to replace then I would, it should mean a quicker sale. If not and you want to save a lot if time, effort and money then I'd use an etching primer, ESP is a very good one, from the makers of owatrol etc. Or use a zinzer primer, expensive, but in my humble opinion it's the best.


----------



## Jdmrenovations (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's a link for you (of quite a few on the web for this sort of thing) if you decide to go with the drawer fronts and doors.  I've used them once before on a smoke damaged kitchen, wasn't a bad solution for that job.
Cabinet doors, kitchen cabinet doors, cabinet door replacement, unfinished cabinet doors, custom cabinet doors, wholesale cabinet doors


----------



## JamesCarri (Jan 4, 2012)

Replacement of kitchen cabinets is a better option. If your house is well maintained, that increase selling price of your house. You can easily cover your kitchen expenses. Take this like a investment


----------



## markleena (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for information.....


----------



## RonnySanders (Jan 18, 2012)

Replacing cabinets is an expensive way to go about things. You should paint the cabinets. Before starting a kitchen paint job, empty the cabinets, clear of the counters, and remove freestanding appliances. Cabinets in colors can be very exciting in the kitchen.  Thanks.


----------

